# An interesting guest



## debodun (Jun 2, 2018)

The last two evenings, I've seen a wild rabbit in my backyard. It seems to like to nibble on the houseplants I've put outdoors for the summer, especially the asparagus fern.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2018)

He's cute. I wonder if you put a carrot out he would eat it.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 2, 2018)

Oh a bunny! I love bunnies. 
Yep! Maybe a carrot is a  good idea otherwise your ferns will be history. 
We get lots of bunnies around here but the dogs chase them away


----------



## debodun (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't bother it. All mammalian and avian wildlife are welcome on my property. Even my cat expressed little interest when I showed him the bunny through the back door window, but what would interest an 18-year-old cat?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 2, 2018)

I think I have one in my yard in town.  Either that or a small deer.   Just found this the last time I mowed.


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 2, 2018)

If that is the output from one small critter, it must have been firing pellets like a shot-gun.

My suggestion is that if you encounter the beast, do *not *stand behind it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 2, 2018)

Toorbulite said:


> If that is the output from one small critter, it must have been firing pellets like a shot-gun.
> 
> My suggestion is that if you encounter the beast, do *not *stand behind it.



:lol:
Toorbulite, it looks exactly like what a goat produces, but I'm pretty sure there are no goats running loose in town.  For a goat at least, it doesn't shoot out, it just falls out and drops down. (Maybe I can find a video on YouTube. layful   The only difference for rabbit and deer is it's smaller.


----------



## connect1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Cute rabbit.
I have a lot of rabbits in my yard.
They like hiding under the big plants.
I have water out back for them and the squirrels.
It's so cute when they're out there together getting along.


----------



## jujube (Jun 2, 2018)

I've had two cute little brown bunnies hanging around the RV all day today.  I tossed out a couple of lettuce leaves and I think they'll be back for more.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 2, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> I think I have one in my yard in town.  Either that or a small deer.   Just found this the last time I mowed.
> 
> View attachment 52771



Yup, that looks like deer "droppings".  We've got several deer that hang around our yard and forest, and I routinely find piles just like this every time I mow.


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2018)

I was mowing the lawn this morning and a little bunny hopped out of some garlic mustard plants and disappeared under more plants on the other side of the yard. Maybe the larger rabbit is a doe with babies around.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 3, 2018)

*I used to see a couple of bunnies in my yard, but have not seen them in a while.  There is a wooded area across the street, so we see many critters.   The other day I was cleaning out the bird feeder and deciding if I wanted to fill it again, or bring it inside for summer.  Something made me look up and there on my roof was a row of birds, all eying me intently.  Decided to fill it one more time.  I am such a sucker.*


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *The other day I was cleaning out the bird feeder and deciding if I wanted to fill it again, or bring it inside for summer.  Something made me look up and there on my roof was a row of birds, all eying me intently. *


----------



## debodun (Jun 18, 2018)

I saw the rabbit again on Friday. Surprised it stayed in the yard for hours in the same spot. Haven't see it since, but today I saw  a white cat in my yard. Hope the bunny stays away from it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 18, 2018)

We have several young rabbits on the grounds of the apartment complex where I live.

The rabbits have taken a keen interest in one of the neighboring homes vegetable gardens and the homeowner has now taken an interest in the rabbits.

The last few nights around dusk I've watched the man chase the little rabbits. He hollers, claps his hands, throws his sandals at them and never gets within ten feet of them.

The rabbits seem to enjoy the game as much as they enjoy the treats from his garden. layful:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2018)

Saw two this morning. Whatever is growing at the end of the driveway, the bunnies seem to like it and the word is getting around.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 28, 2018)

Bunnies are always cute. But not so cute when they eat my string bean plants.


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Bunnies are always cute. But not so cute when they eat my string bean plants.



At least I have no garden plants to worry about, so I get to enjoy watching them eat the crab grass. Now if I could get a big bunch of bunnies to do the whole lawn...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 28, 2018)

Be careful what you wish for.
http://ap_images.s3.amazonaws.com/photo_for_facebooks/000/001/504/58273920-722e-4791-9dae-c472526484de_original.jpg


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2018)

HA!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 28, 2018)

My wife feeds 2 or 3 every morning..One comes right up to the back door and waits for her!!


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> My wife feeds 2 or 3 every morning..One comes right up to the back door and waits for her!!



I don't believe in feeding wild animals. They become trusting and dependent on humans; not a good idea in my opinion. Not everyone is friendly to critters. A friend of mine actually traps rabbits, woodchucks, squirrels and chipmunks. She says they are a nuisance, but she has a garden. I find them fun to watch since I have no plants to worry about them damaging.


----------

